# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Livin It Up in Negril -   Pictures will do the talking

## Tawnee2

Figured I am long over due for posting pics - I am not much for words when it comes to trip reports so here is everything we have done so far.
The weather has been spectacular!!  Not sticky hot and no need for long pants at all !!



Immigration was crazy 


1st Santa sighting


a quick stop at Canoe to say Hi to Kirby


2nd Santa sighting








view from our patio


wine list at Seastar

----------


## Tawnee2



----------


## brasi

Tawnee,

Awesome shots! Thanks for posting them.

In your first post, the seventh picture, lower right hand corner, green flowery dress. If she's single...

Digits please.  (:      And tell her I'll be there Wednesday!      LOL jk jk jk :Big Grin: 

I am sooooooooooo pumped to get there.

----------


## Patty Sather

> Tawnee,
> 
> Awesome shots! Thanks for posting them.
> 
> In your first post, the seventh picture, lower right hand corner, green flowery dress. If she's single...
> 
> Digits please.  (:      And tell her I'll be there Wednesday!      LOL jk jk jk
> 
> I am sooooooooooo pumped to get there.


Hahahaha Brasi you were not kidding..hahaha

----------


## Tawnee2

Us with our favorite security guard ..Rambo


breakfast at Canoe






lingering at Canoe with some Onion Rings


and Snapper skewers


Impromtu pizza party at Seastar


That's MY omelette


Fun Holiday


Boardie Gully Boston/Gully Orlando

----------


## Tawnee2

the Seastar burger with fantastic fries


Seastar's fried chicken


Pub Crawl

----------


## Patricia

Who needs words, let the pictures do the talking  :Smile:

----------


## Tawnee2

coconut shrimp @ Seastar

----------


## Vince

:Big Grin: -Living it up one the 1st dazes :Big Grin:

----------


## Hateswinter

Just gained 5lbs looking at those pics..............AND lovin it!!!!

----------


## VVHT

Tawnee,

Loving the "NEW" Seastar pics!

Hope you and Randy are having fun!!

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## Tropical62

Great Trip Report!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Yes don't worry about the words............ just keep the pictures coming!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where's the donkey?

----------


## *vi*

NICE photos!  the coconut shrimp looks scrumptious!!!  Tell were they as tasty as they look??

----------


## Maryann

Awesome photos!

----------


## Marko

thanks Tawnee for the pics........

this might hold mi over a likkle bit till mi get der in 3 weeks.........

any Shakey or Kimbo sightings.........any blondes........lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Dana1

Wow...Seastar looks amazing!  Would barely recognize it from the last time we stayed there  :Smile:

----------


## poolguywindsor

Marko, Shakey and Kimbo both around I was there the other day Shakey was out front raking and Kimbo is around.

----------


## Tawnee2

Just a few from Canoe yesterday

----------


## Tawnee2

then we were back home for dinner & to close the bar - it was a good night








Shakey got a new jacket & hat - he was a very happy boy

----------


## Vince

Awesome pics!!!!!!Thanks Tawnee and Randy for sharing :Smile: )~Bless up!!

----------


## Marko

nice pic of Shakey..........and Kimbo and Chris and Randy!

thanks Tawnee!

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## billndonna

Great pictures Tawnee,Thank you ;>}

----------


## justchuck

Thank you, enjoying all the pics!  That Seastar sure is looking good.

----------

